
Car Thief Foiled by Police, Nap, Power Door Locks - rrauenza
http://spdblotter.seattle.gov/2016/11/30/car-thief-foiled-by-police-nap-power-door-locks/
======
rrauenza
> A car thief awoke from a sound slumber Sunday morning to find he had been
> remotely locked inside a stolen BMW, just as Seattle police officers were
> bearing down on him.

------
Neliquat
How long until I can pay for access to a hacked BMW portal and do this to
anyone?

Connected cars are as much a liability as an asset, maybe more so.

